# How long to keep my primary



## peterCooper (Nov 23, 2006)

My primary is about two years old now. I don't have any real problems with it except that it has stained somewhat inside.

I haven't used really heavy abrasives but I still worry that the inside is scratched up a bit and that can harbor nasties. I suppose some of you will say the best way to solve the problem is to keep must in it at all times




, but my real question is:

How long do you keep equipment? Not just the primary but other things, like stirrers, funnels, strainers etc. that are plastic and prone to scratching?


----------



## geocorn (Nov 23, 2006)

Plastic, over time, will need to be replaced. For the fermenters, usually about 2-3 years is a good rule of thumb, but before you replace them, clean them with a bleach solution and rinse well. This should give you an additional 3-6 months.


----------



## pkcook (Nov 27, 2006)

One thing that I have tried to do to prevent scratching is always use a smooth plastic stiring spoon and avoid touching the sides with the drill stirrer. I never use any scouring pads or powders when I clean, only a soft bristle brush or dish cloth with mild soad. I typicallyclean my equipment with oxygen based cleansers and dip everything in K-meta prior to use.


----------



## jsmahoney (Nov 28, 2006)

Sanitation is one of my daily duties in my career. geocorn is correct in his advise. A bleach solution of one cup bleach to one gallon is required to destory any living bug/bacteria instantly, and yes rinse well! There isn't anything worse that a chlorinated batch of wine taste or anything for that matter. But, this is only temperary! Those scratches do harbor nasties!


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't have any rule of thumb. I just keep it as long as it does not have excessive scratching and looks clean. However, I keep all my equipment spotless and clean immediately after use. I've kept fermenters for several years and have not had problems.


----------



## paubin (Dec 4, 2006)

Also keep in mind that the seal on the lid may wear out long before the fermenter is in need ofreplacing.


Pete


----------



## davidmancuso (Oct 30, 2013)

Be aware that the bottom can fall out too. This may have been a fluke, but after a couple of years and a number of primary fermentations, I noticed a leak around the bottom of my bucket. I put it up on the counter to siphon into a carboy and it leaked a lot more. I tried to pick it up to transfer to a sink and the entire bottom of the bucket detached at the seam. I swear it was like a Warner Brothers cartoon--for an instant I saw a bucket-shaped 6 gallons of wine, and then it collapsed, slamming on to the counter, floor, and through the floor to the basement below. 
Again, perhaps a fluke, but I've been extremely careful ever since.


----------



## Arne (Oct 31, 2013)

davidmancuso said:


> Be aware that the bottom can fall out too. This may have been a fluke, but after a couple of years and a number of primary fermentations, I noticed a leak around the bottom of my bucket. I put it up on the counter to siphon into a carboy and it leaked a lot more. I tried to pick it up to transfer to a sink and the entire bottom of the bucket detached at the seam. I swear it was like a Warner Brothers cartoon--for an instant I saw a bucket-shaped 6 gallons of wine, and then it collapsed, slamming on to the counter, floor, and through the floor to the basement below.
> Again, perhaps a fluke, but I've been extremely careful ever since.


 
Bet there wasn't a whole lot of laughin going on.  Arne.


----------

